# 2008 Orbea Orca Seat Post Diameter



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

I've searched here and on the web, but can't find it. What is the seat post diameter for a 2008 Orbea Orca? Is it the same as the 2009 (31.6)? Thanks!


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

31.6 is correct. This diameter is used on the 2007 Orca as well.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you very much edmuntan. Really appreciate it. I pulled my old seat post out and it was too scraped up to read. Thanks again!


----------

